# Rain...what do you do, hood, helmet cover, or au naturale?



## simplemind

Just spent a load on a rain jacket and it came to mind about what to do with the noggin. Usually just a suffer fest, but you do lose a lot of heat through the head, so what are the best options?


----------



## Srode

On rain rides I use a helmet cover it has vents front and back to allow some air flow but if it's hot it will feel hotter obviously, so will a rain jacket though. I wouldn't melt if I didn't have either on of course, both are more important in cooler weather than warm weather.


----------



## Devastazione

On rainy days I pair up my lounge pants with my couch,they work wonders..


----------



## simplemind

I'm thinking about a "rain cap", like the Assos. What I like about it is the visor. Not sure it would keep rain off the glasses, but it might. Anyone tried this?


----------



## n2deep

Devastazione said:


> On rainy days I pair up my lounge pants with my couch,they work wonders..


Too funny!!!

I don't get a lot of days to ride so I try to capitalize on any opportunity, including possible rain days. In warm weather a rain coat is not mandatory but a good visor is, On cool days you need both!!! Riding in the rain for an hour or two can be a lot of fun if your not in traffic, have great lights and have a place to hose off the skunk stripe when you return!! BTW I bought a Novatec-REI (SP) bike rain jacket that folds into any small pocket but is long enough to cover your backside.. Great little jacket..


----------



## Shuffleman

Devastazione said:


> On rainy days I pair up my lounge pants with my couch,they work wonders..


This would be the smart thing to do. I do follow this advice although there are times when it only starts after I am into the ride. If it is raining, I stay home. If it starts raining during the ride, I simply wear what I have on and keep going. I live in Florida so it is not an issue of being cold. No rain gear needed or used.


----------



## joeinchi

Yeah, that might be a good idea. The visor won't keep your glasses dry BUT it will protect your eyes from pelting rain. Light showers aren't so much an issue but visibility gets tough during heavier rain.

Make sure it fits under your helmet (or check to see if you have sufficient room for headwear).


----------



## JCavilia

simplemind said:


> I'm thinking about a "rain cap", like the Assos. What I like about it is the visor. Not sure it would keep rain off the glasses, but it might. Anyone tried this?


I weear a cotton cycling cap under the helmet, for the visor. It obviously doesn't keep my head dry in heavy rain, but I don't mind if it's warm, and if it's cooler I put a cover on the helmet.

IME the visor DOES keep the glasses largely dry. Not totally, but enough to help a lot with the visibility impairment. 

So it's visored cap in warm rain, add helmet cover if it's cold. The Assos cap looks to be cleverly designed, if it's not too warm.


----------



## Shuffleman

JCavilia said:


> I weear a cotton cycling cap under the helmet, for the visor. It obviously doesn't keep my head dry in heavy rain, but I don't mind if it's warm, and if it's cooler I put a cover on the helmet.
> 
> IME the visor DOES keep the glasses largely dry. Not totally, but enough to help a lot with the visibility impairment.
> 
> So it's visored cap in warm rain, add helmet cover if it's cold. The Assos cap looks to be cleverly designed, if it's not too warm.


Why not just snap an mtb visor on your road helmet?
Seeing is overrated anyway.


----------



## ColaJacket

Shuffleman said:


> This would be the smart thing to do. I do follow this advice although there are times when it only starts after I am into the ride. If it is raining, I stay home. If it starts raining during the ride, I simply wear what I have on and keep going. I live in Florida so it is not an issue of being cold. No rain gear needed or used.


In Florida in the summer, you're probably better off either cycling in the morning or after the daily afternoon thunder shower. 

GH


----------



## ziscwg

Shuffleman said:


> Why not just snap an mtb visor on your road helmet?
> Seeing is overrated anyway.


Most mtb visors don't do well for rain, but are designed for sun. For rain, you really need something that the bill is close to your glasses, but not too big as to catch wind.

A waterproof cycling cap is the only "Rules" approved way to wear a cycling cap on the road, or anywhere else.


----------



## Srode

To keep the glasses clean just get a pair that is water repellent or use RainX on them. Smith optics are very usable in the rain.


----------



## looigi

My apparel decisions are based almost entirely on controlling my temperature rather than staying dry. In significant rain, I expect to get soaked, so wear what's necessary to prevent from getting chilled based on the temperature and duration of the ride. That may include a helmet cover or cap, a vest, jacket, additional layers, shoe covers, etc..


----------



## ziscwg

looigi said:


> My apparel decisions are based almost entirely on controlling my temperature rather than staying dry. In significant rain, I expect to get soaked, so wear what's necessary to prevent from getting chilled based on the temperature and duration of the ride. That may include a helmet cover or cap, a vest, jacket, additional layers, shoe covers, etc..


I only wear what matches my bike exactly. So, if it's raining, and I have my green commuter jacket, I just get wet. I look good, but I'm wet.


----------



## cooskull

joeinchi said:


> Yeah, that might be a good idea. The visor won't keep your glasses dry BUT it will protect your eyes from pelting rain. Light showers aren't so much an issue but visibility gets tough during heavier rain.
> 
> Make sure it fits under your helmet (or check to see if you have sufficient room for headwear).
> 
> View attachment 306615


Hey, didn't the biker dude from the Village People have one of those?


----------



## Camilo

simple plastic shower cap over the helmet, stockpiled from hotel stays.


----------



## froze

I ride in the rain quite a bit and I don't even wear a rain jacket unless I'm commuting, but polyester jerseys and shorts dry off within 5 minutes after the rain stops. I'f I'm commuting I wear a rain jacket and found a $15 Voler rain jacket that works just as good as $200 jackets! 

In regards to the point about the helmet, I prefer helmet covers instead of internal head wear, just a preference. The helmet cover I use has a rear flap to keep water from running down my neck and into my back, not as sleek looking as most covers you see but a great deal more effective, see: https://www.taigaworks.ca/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=66 If you don't like the flap idea and don't care about water running down your neck and into the inside of your jacket you can buy a simple and inexpensive helmet cover like this: Aliexpress WOLFBIKE Blue Mountain Road Bike Bicycle Helmet Covers Windproof Waterproof Dust proof Rain Cycling Cover-in Bicycle Helmet from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group and it will work just as good as a $40 one, it may last about 1/2 as long but buying two of the $7 ones is still less expensive than 1 of the expensive ones.


----------



## LostViking

If I'm off on a long ride and it looks like it might rain, I take a cycling hat and a Castelli rain jacket and bundle them into a back pocket. I only use them in a real downpour, otherwise I just get wet...It'll dry.


----------



## kbwh

simplemind said:


> I'm thinking about a "rain cap", like the Assos. What I like about it is the visor. Not sure it would keep rain off the glasses, but it might. Anyone tried this?


I have it. Since it's shape is that of a normal summer cap it won't keep the rain off the outside of you glasses, but it'll keep it off the inside, and that's a good thing.
My main gripe with the Assos Rain Cap is that it breathes too little, so I get wet from my own perspiration. 

What I use in the rain is a normal summer cap, visor down. If its cold I wear it over a skull cap or a head band. Helmet on top, of course.


----------



## bradkay

I just wanted to point out that I consider a hood to be the absolute worst possible cycling headgear for the rain. It blocks off your peripheral vision and hearing and so makes you much less safe. In a heavy rain I will use a cycling cap under my helmet (I do have a couple of water resistant ones but often just use a cotton one - the helmet itself seems to combine with the cap to keep me warm). In a light rain the helmet alone suffices.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate

I'll wear a vest when riding in the wet. All it does is keep the tire spray off my good stuff.


----------



## froze

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> I'll wear a vest when riding in the wet. All it does is keep the tire spray off my good stuff.


What? Somebody has good stuff?


----------



## roadtoad

Showers Pass rain jacket with hood under the helmet works for me. Shower cap on the seat. Below that, I get wet but my body core is dry!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

I never start a training ride in the rain, but once started, I just grit my teeth and ride a few inches to the left or right of the guy I'm drafting off of, so the spray hits my shoulder instead of my face. I never wear anything special, because nothing helps.


----------

